# MO has Deer



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

JEFFERSON CITY-Bowhunters killed 43,524 deer during Missouri's archery 
deer season, setting a record for their sport and helping push the 
2006-07 deer harvest to nearly a third of a million.

The previous archery deer harvest record of 37,036 was set during the 
2005-06 season. The 2006-07 harvest is an 18 percent increase from the 
previous record.

The top three archery deer harvest counties were St. Louis, with 1,151, 
Callaway with 966 and Jackson with 964. This is the first time that 
counties included in the four-day urban firearms deer season have occupied 
the top three archery deer harvest positions.

Missouri's archery deer season opens Sept. 15 and runs through Jan. 15, 
closing only during the 11-day November portion of firearms deer 
season.

Archers checked 2,939 wild turkeys during the archery turkey hunting 
season, which runs concurrently with the archery deer season. Top archery 
turkey harvest counties were Franklin with 84, Bollinger with 56 and 
Osage with 53.


----------

